# CCO and Outlet haul



## LineausBH58 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey guys!!!

here's my haul from the CCO!  I want to go see what Franklin Mills has... maybe that will be on Sunday!!

YouTube - CCO/Outlet haul

i look crazy in the snap shot!!! ECK!!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 13, 2009)

good finds!


----------



## Nicolaarthur99 (Aug 23, 2009)

great haul!!!


----------

